# Trinity at Liberty



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Was checking to see if I could get to the edge.....for now I will say no especially with narrow trailer tires. Time to stretch out the winch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quackills05 (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow there should be a ramp there jeez.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Lol this is the ramp itâ€™s just sanded over. Happens every time the river rises and falls 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow not good. Glad to see you posting.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## quackills05 (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah I just never drive down to look at the ramp. Haven't put a boat in the river there in probably 15 years. Shame tpwd or the city/county won't clean it


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Thanks DT and quack there are a few individuals with tractors that clean it up fairly regularly. If I can ever catch them I will donate to the cause. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

A guy I know mentioned the idea of starting a "go fund me" account for the sole purpose of collecting funds to maintain the ramp. You may know the guy Ramrod he fishes the river regularly.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Thatâ€™s a great ideal.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ramrod101 (Feb 5, 2015)

Havenâ€™t been by there but the wife just called me and said it looks like they have started a new boat ramp on the opposite side of the river (Liberty side). I sure hope so. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Where the trinity goes under 59N why are there bunches of telephone poles on the S bank ,were there piers there or homes there a long time ago, and man talk about a LONG ramp? Right before Goodrich


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

some one is spending the $Bucks$ on the east side of the Trinity River next to the bridge clearing and scraping .............wonder why ?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

SD Hawkins said:


> Where the trinity goes under 59N why are there bunches of telephone poles on the S bank, were there piers there or homes there a long time ago, and man talk about a LONG ramp? Right before Goodrich


I think, but don't know, that those poles hold some netting or material to help keep erosion and river current from washing away the footing of the bridge. I wish someone could tell us for sure.

Any ramp on the river where the level varies a lot will get covered in sand every time the river rises and falls. Tractors are good to help push the sand back in the river. Also, I have seen private ramps where the landowner uses a gasoline powered water pump and fire hose and nozzle to wash the sand back into the river.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

From what I have been told the work on the east side of the river in Liberty is for some sort of work on the RR tracks.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Stopped by today on our way to our farm in Hardin. I asked a worker what was going on and they said the train trestle bridge was being replaced and would take up to a year. They cleared the area for equipment and are putting in a temporary boat ramp for their boats. I asked if the boat ramp would be left for the public. He didn't know but didn't think it would be left.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

atcfisherman said:


> Stopped by today on our way to our farm in Hardin. I asked a worker what was going on and they said the train trestle bridge was being replaced and would take up to a year. They cleared the area for equipment and are putting in a temporary boat ramp for their boats. I asked if the boat ramp would be left for the public. He didn't know but didn't think it would be left.


I will check with the ruling elite here and see if by chance the temp boat ramp can be left in place for general use after(or during) the new bridge is finished ....we need one that does not fill with sand constantly and become useless ...no other access.... D Law ,Liberty Tx


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Since some work will obviously be done to make a temporary ramp it seems like it would be easy for the COL to finish the job and install a permanent ramp. This has been an ongoing issue and the city is well aware of it. The project was introduced to city council years ago and from I understand there are blueprints of the new ramp.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I was wondering why they don't open the Liberty port back up and just use that ramp there? Only think I can think of that would deter that would be potential vehicle break-ins.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

ramrod101 said:


> Havenâ€™t been by there but the wife just called me and said it looks like they have started a new boat ramp on the opposite side of the river (Liberty side). I sure hope so.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I've been watching that. At first I thought it was the railroad working on their bridge. Then I saw what looked like a big cut in the bank. I drove down there Thursday and walked around. Couldn't tell what they are doing. There is a ditch that comes out from where Riverside cafe is and empties into the river. They have done a bit of bulldozer work at that point and have some dirt piled up. But, it does look like they are doing it in the highway right of way.
I'll try to get down there this week and ask.
Ooops...I didn't see the other posts.

I would be shocked if the city spends a dime on a ramp. They are always poor mouthing. But, yes there is an architectural drawing that Gary Broz pried out of a city vendor somehow. That was when he thought he could get a 3 way between TP&WD, COE, and the city. Went nowhere.
Y'all know anybody on the Economic Development Council?
https://www.cityofliberty.org/liberty-community-development-corporation
edit...David, we know at least 6 of them. Dan might be the only one sympathetic to funding a ramp.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*12-30-2020 ....*

Recon this morning ...lot of heavy equipment arrived ....work crew was there waiting ....dirt being moved around ...area between Hwy90 and rail clean swept ..........


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

I was there today thinking about it. I don't really understand why they are building a temporary ramp. The current ramp that is there is nothing nice but it seems like they could use it and save a lot of time and money. I guess maybe they want something that is more dependable and doesn't get sanded in. Even still with their equipment it would easy for them to clean off the sand.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*12-31-2020*

super heavy lift crane arrived ......2 portable office buildings ......another large excavator .....more fill dirt for the river bank ........

I do not see any effort so far to make a small boat launch on the east side....


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

*12-31-2020 ...7am*

super heavy lift crane arrived ......2 portable office buildings ......another large excavator .....more fill dirt for the river bank ........

I do not see any effort so far to make a small boat launch on the east side....


----------



## Texasfisherman57 (Mar 2, 2008)

Momma's Worry said:


> super heavy lift crane arrived ......2 portable office buildings ......another large excavator .....more fill dirt for the river bank ........
> 
> I do not see any effort so far to make a small boat launch on the east side....


Bridge work????


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I talked to them last week and they are replacing the train trestle bridge over the next year.


----------

